# The lawyers are about!



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Re the bizarre Pharrell Williams case: I wonder if the Mahler estate could sue Marvin Gaye for use of a cowbell in his song??


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

manyene said:


> Re the bizarre Pharrell Williams case: I wonder if the Mahler estate could sue Marvin Gaye for use of a cowbell in his song??


Christopher Walken is the best Mahler percussionist leader... He asked for more cowbell at least. So Mahler symphonies contain 50% more cowbell than before.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

You should know that lawyers are out to make money,therefore you have both money greedy lawyers & honest lawyers.


----------

